# Waterproof bag for Kindle



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanted to make a post on the bag I use all the time in the tub.. it works great.. I keep my M-Edge in it and all fits great.. I tried the smaller size and it was too small even without the case. Hope the link works.. I am new to boards..and not sure I did it right. but great product.. Even use it when sitting on the porch and a little rain is coming down.. no worries about some stray drops.. I am not a swimmer but I am sure it would be great there too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Lizbeth.  Looks like a little something well worth investing in for Kindle and other 'lectronics, etc.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh MEANT to say in my original post.. that you have to have the book you want ready to read before you place it in the bag.. the side buttons and the  alt/font button work very well thru the plastic.. but NOT the scroll wheel.. so just keep that in mind before expecting to move around within the book alot.. you will not..but reading a book and moving pages.. and putting to sleep and waking all works FINE.  Thanks..


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's the one I used all summer so I could float in the pool with my Kindle:











I had the same issue as the OP, turning pages worked fine but you cannot use the scroll wheel. So I just opened my book before I put it in the case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lizbeth said:


> I wanted to make a post on the bag I use all the time in the tub.. it works great.. I keep my M-Edge in it and all fits great.. I tried the smaller size and it was too small even without the case. Hope the link works.. I am new to boards..and not sure I did it right. but great product.. Even use it when sitting on the porch and a little rain is coming down.. no worries about some stray drops.. I am not a swimmer but I am sure it would be great there too.


Lizbeth's recommendation is currently $8.73 and eligible for free shipping through Amazon prime. I just ordered using the Kindleboards link she provided! ka-ching for the Kindleboards! And a good deal for me!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooohhh I really like that bag Lizbeth & the price is right! Thanks for the suggestion.   

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As prices go up and down, it's good to know about both these bags being recommended by members.  Thanks!

I've used Aquapacs, too, for other devices, and I've emailed them to see if they are going to make a good size for the Kindle.  They are looking into it.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo, Lizbeth! I have added it to my wishlist. We use ziplock bags for cell phones when we go out on the boat or wave runners, but I wasn't all that confident using them for the Kindle. Now I can look forward to floating in the pool while reading next summer and reading in the boat!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Lizbeth!!  I've been looking for something like this.  In my new house I have a giant hot tub sized bathtub with jets that I love to soak in, but have yet to had the courage to bring the kindle in with me and wasn't confident enough in a ziploc.  Well worth it, thanks for the post!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've been meaning to get a couple of these for our Kindles for when we go kayaking. During the warmer months we put the kayak in the water, pedal (we have a Hobie mirage with pedal-drive!) out to the main river channel and drop the anchor to read for a while. Then we head over to the local seafood place and read some more while we're eating shrimp... 



Lizbeth said:


> I wanted to make a post on the bag I use all the time in the tub.. it works great.. I keep my M-Edge in it and all fits great.. I tried the smaller size and it was too small even without the case. Hope the link works.. I am new to boards..and not sure I did it right. but great product.. Even use it when sitting on the porch and a little rain is coming down.. no worries about some stray drops.. I am not a swimmer but I am sure it would be great there too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine, haven't tested it yet.  Been meaning to put some tissues in it and immerse it.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I see where these bags are featured on Amazon.com this morning for $8 & $9, looks like they're on sale. Is that what you payed Bets?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think so, I'll check!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the one I got:










I paid $8.73 now it is $9.05, so I guess I got a deal, LOL!

I also am a member of Amazon Prime so I got free shipping.

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks like the perfect solution for taking my Kindle in the bath!!  I have added it to my Amazon wishlist for Christmas.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

